# Urgent query pls answer Mr. Cody



## Harshjohn (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi Cody, I wanted to ask you a question. I bought 3 budgies recently. And today my father grabbed one of them, at first he was trying to escape and suddenly become lifeless. After some time she the budgie got up and looks fine now. Could she have any injuries that may cause trouble to her in the future???


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Why are people forcefully grabbing very small creatures to the point you are worried about injuries?

If anyone, no matter their relation to me grabbed my birds like that I would be very sure to convince them to let go before one of my ladies became "lifeless".

Then I would not allow them near again without some serious conversation and education.

😬


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies should never be grabbed, why was your father doing that? It sounds like the bird was so frightened and stressed that he passed out, or because of the way he may have been holding the bird he could have been restricting the breathing and the bird passed out from not being able to breathe, they can even die from extreme stress so you need to make sure this does not happen again. The damage is most likely emotional making the bird fearful, if your father continues to grab them it would be best to rehome them.


----------



## Harshjohn (Dec 14, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies should never be grabbed, why was your father doing that? It sounds like the bird was so frightened and stressed that he passed out, or because of the way he may have been holding the bird he could have been restricting the breathing and the bird passed out from not being able to breathe, they can even die from extreme stress so you need to make sure this does not happen again. The damage is most likely emotional making the bird fearful, if your father continues to grab them it would be best to rehome them.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Do NOT allow ANYONE in your home to grab your budgie!*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

Great advice has been given above. It is your responsibility to make sure that nobody harms or hurts your birds, and make sure that you can be confident that even when you are not at home, your birds are safe. I hope your bird is doing well after the incident. 

It would be best to establish a connection with an avian vet soon in case of any emergencies! 

Meanwhile, you have been provided with some great resources above. Please be sure you read through everything to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. If you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd be happy to help!

Hope to see you around 👋


----------

